# Ben Carson: Can Obama use martial law to keep White House post 2016



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Very interesting read.

Ben Carson: Can Obama use martial law to keep White House post 2016 | Communities Digital News


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

I think I need to post the tin-foil beanie pic again.... Carson needs one, as does anyone who thinks this isn't just grandstanding for the Tea-Potties.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Yes, it does sound as if it's a bit of a stretch in anyone's imagination. 

But then again, this is the USA and it is in a death spiral.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Pearl Harbor and 9/11 were also stretches...as I recall.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Yeah - but no-one was saying in 1940 "Wow - Japan's could totally bomb Pearl Harbor - but up all the 22's you can find!"

Edit: Hyperbole warning!!


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Actually they were. It's just that nobody listened.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> Yes, it does sound as if it's a bit of a stretch in anyone's imagination.
> 
> But then again, this is the USA and it is in a death spiral.


Let there be no doubt that Dr. Carson is every bit big government as Obama. He would be an equal disaster as president, and the truth is I cringe to think of how far the next president will go to destroy the constitution. The precedent we are setting is ground breaking. The president is becoming more and more powerful, unconstitutionally mind you, and that is exactly what this country fought to free itself from. But hey...history forgotten is destined to repeat itself.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I can see the possibility of major civil unrest if the monetary system fails, and imo, there's really nothing propping it up right now but the promise of an overspending government. If the US dollar loses it's status ax he world reserve currency I feel that mega inflation could happen in a very short time span. Right now, major foreign transactions are generally resolved in US dollars because it has been the strongest currency on earth for decades. With our rate of printing of money and spending it, along with our huge increases in foreign held debt, I think we could be in for a big time shake out in the economy not too far into the future. That could trigger the civil unrest Carson is talking about and also the need for Obama to declare martial law. If somebody with a food stamp card can't get food at Walmart, they're going to be knocking on your door trying to get what you have in your refrigerator, and it's not going to be a polite knock.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

RK3369 said:


> I can see the possibility of major civil unrest if the monetary system fails, and imo, there's really nothing propping it up right now but the promise of an overspending government. If the US dollar loses it's status ax he world reserve currency I feel that mega inflation could happen in a very short time span. Right now, major foreign transactions are generally resolved in US dollars because it has been the strongest currency on earth for decades. With our rate of printing of money and spending it, along with our huge increases in foreign held debt, I think we could be in for a big time shake out in the economy not too far into the future. That could trigger the civil unrest Carson is talking about and also the need for Obama to declare martial law. If somebody with a food stamp card can't get food at Walmart, they're going to be knocking on your door trying to get what you have in your refrigerator.


Yep!


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I think the possibility certainly exists. Is it likely to happen? I don't think so. Could it happen? Absolutely.

All an administration would have to do is to conjure up enough excuses, based upon some actual recent [at the time] events, that could be used to convince the press and the public that suspension of elections are necessary until public safety and order is restored. Some of these events could be manufactured and some could be genuine. All the players need do is sell the need to declare martial law and all it entails and the rest would fall into place.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I truly believe implementing anything like this would result in revolt, and I think even Obama knows that. It isn't likely, but it certainly isn't out of the scope of reality. Well said, SB.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Could this scenario happen, of course it could........ However it is highly unlikely it will with Obama as the president.........


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

It could happen, and Obama is the guy to do it. All of these unpopular decrees are trial balloons, and they are sending him mixed messages. He can't get anywhere on gun control, and there is major resistance to his immigration decree and Obamacare. But, on the other hand, he is able to push the Republican leadership around pretty good. The military is the wild card in any such attempt to declare a full dictatorship. He has made great strides in replacing warriors with ticket-punchers, at the top positions, but whether or not they will order soldiers to fire on American citizens is not known, and whether that order would be followed is not known.

Bottom line (to me) is that I think he would do it if he could, but in the end, I don't think he will have the balls to risk it.


----------



## aggie29 (Sep 30, 2011)

Ben Carson is an idiot. Anything that comes out of his mouth is a use of good oxygen for someone else.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

Well the US Dollar is death and only alive because they keep them worldwide alive. Russia, China and Africa is filled with worthless green bags and would bve ruined if they let that concurrency down. Discussions how to get rid of the US-Dollar because of that is topic on each G8 meeting since Clinton was in power. They already try avoid the US-Dollar because the US is not producing anymore, Asia and Russia are producing. There is nothing anymore that could be create a need for dollar to spend that could not be bought in Rubel (Russia) or in Yuan (china) much cheaper. Cadillac are build in the former "Wolga Automotive Plant" in Russia and any Chevy can be bought in South Korea (Daewoo) or China GM.

The military becomes house arrest because they have changed out very rapidly the Military leadership on the top with tested and proven hard core liberal officers. That is no secret. In a next liberal term of presidency they change out the supreme court judges too and than good night US-America. They don't need the US military and arrest them in their bases.
The job will be done by our so called alliances like Turkey and Obama new friends in Egypt, Lebanon and Libya. They just put blue helmets on them write UN in front and back and her we go. Obama or any liberal leader don't need the US-Military to get the job done. Just imagine what a festival it would be for soldiers out of the middle east and Africa to go to the US homeland on a UN mandate supported by the US government. I guess my imagination doesn't reach the joy that this soldiers would have. And everything would be inside the law. You don't have to force Turkish soldiers and right believing Muslim activists to harm US citizens.

Obama don't need a martial law to stay in power. In the US law gets passed trough that no one noticed because no one seems to care. So they made 2 years ago a law that if the US will be at war or if there would be civilian riots or unrest the president can suspend any election to ensure the security of the nation.
Ferguson is a test run in my opinion. They always try how to create a situation to stay in power. And they are good in that to, they keep the criminals in violence and looting in Ferguson since months now. This on a bigger scale shouldn't be a problem when Al and the Media heating up the racism in the entire US it will fit the purpose.

But like I always said, the people have to vote for that system because they have no other choice than to enslave themselves.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

PT111Pro said:


> Well the US Dollar is death and only alive because they keep them worldwide alive. Russia, China and Africa is filled with worthless green bags and would bve ruined if they let that concurrency down. Discussions how to get rid of the US-Dollar because of that is topic on each G8 meeting since Clinton was in power. They already try avoid the US-Dollar because the US is not producing anymore, Asia and Russia are producing. There is nothing anymore that could be create a need for dollar to spend that could not be bought in Rubel (Russia) or in Yuan (china) much cheaper. Cadillac are build in the former "Wolga Automotive Plant" in Russia and any Chevy can be bought in South Korea (Daewoo) or China GM.
> 
> The military becomes house arrest because they have changed out very rapidly the Military leadership on the top with proven liberal officers. That is no secret. They don't need the US military and arrest them in their bases.
> The job will be done by our so called alliances like Turkey and Obama new friends in Egypt, Lebanon and Libya. They just put blue helmets on them write UN in front and back and her we go. Obama or any liberal leader don't need the US-Military to get the job done.
> ...


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

aggie29 said:


> Ben Carson is an idiot. Anything that comes out of his mouth is a use of good oxygen for someone else.


I don't know that I would take it that far.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

Ha... Sail do you listen or watch anything else than BBC London or MSNBC? I just wonder.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

PT111Pro said:


> Ha... Sail do you listen or watch anything else than BBC London or MSNBC? I just wonder.


Yeah - I occasionally watch some of the [email protected] you folks post here.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

SailDesign said:


> Yeah - I occasionally watch some of the [email protected] you folks post here.


:anim_lol: I sometimes watch MSNBC also, but then after about 20 seconds of Chris Matthews or Rachael Maddow talking about how great Obama is, and all that other BS I have to switch back to FOX. :mrgreen:


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I don't know a whole lot about Carson, but from what I have seen / heard of him, he strikes me as a pretty grounded and reasonable guy.

Of course, that's how FOX News presents him.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> i don't know a whole lot about carson, but from what i have seen / heard of him, he strikes me as a pretty grounded and reasonable guy.
> 
> Of course, that's how fox news presents him.


roflmfao :d


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

I don't know about martial law, but I expect Obama will declare himsel eligible for a third term by Executive Order.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

aggie29 said:


> Ben Carson is an idiot. Anything that comes out of his mouth is a use of good oxygen for someone else.


y

He is politically naïve, but brain surgeons are not stupid.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

> high pockets
> I don't know about martial law, but I expect Obama will declare himsel eligible for a third term by Executive Order


I don't know if this man really thinks he is god or not. Sure he surrounds him with hand-selected hard core fanatics that think the saliva of Obama is holy water, but the question is if he thinks he is god.

Important is the people behind the window dressing. Sure it helps when you got someone like Obama at front, but the real power in the US is not the president it is the power behind him or her whoever that is. I have a very good idea but even I know my limits.
Sure is also, and Donald Trump had pointed that out very early in the first presidency of Obama, that Obamas paperwork that he presented, is not enough and don't even would give him a green card. If a immigrant from wherever s/he comes from produces this kind of prove, the INS would have some laughter and send him'/her right back were s/he came from. That's a fact. But sorry, no naturalized citizen can become president of the US, you must be born in the US and the parents (notice plural) have to be US citizens at the time of birth of the child. That is a law and a reason why the in Austria born Arnold Kennedy, sorry he said he still calls himself Schwarzenegger, cannot run for President, or we haven't seen a Hispanic immigrant running for office. That will change in the near future too because the second generation is growing up too.

Obama will go in american history as the first non american President.
At least Saudia Arabia claims him as one of them.
When the last King Of Saudi Arabia deceased, the Saudies honored and celebrated the accomplishments of this great King for weeks. Even Israel had to admid that the accomplishments of King Abdullah are historically unseen before. 
The biggest accomplishment that King Abdullah had accomplished, was not only celebrated in Saudi Arabia, even by Jordan, Jemen, Syria, Lebanon, Egypt, Turkey, Morocco, Tunisia and all over the middle east and Africa. He did and accomplished was he had promised in 1964 and last repeated and announced in 2007 in the University of Cairo in Egypt. Saudi Arabia had put "one of their own" in the highest power of the United States. They celebrate it even today. 
And Mr. Obama went immediately without any delay, after his election exactly to that very Egypt University to show the big accomplishment of King Abdullah. Obamas speech in Cairo University was a honor of King Abdullah, a celebration of the Muslim faith and as such recognized in the middle east and Africa. In the middle east was there never a doubt what a Obama is and where he comes from.

If it is enough for the liberals to call is accomplished too and if they think that the US is now ready for Bahaalism and declare Obama the first Pharaoh of the US?
I doubt it. They still have to synchronize the US society with the society of Europe, create a transatlantic currency. The Europeans are broke down already and take whatever they trow at them and are happy not getting harmed more. The history is different too.
The question is how much suffering, calamities they have to create until the most US-Citizen accept a foreign currency as their own and will accept the UN as their new government. I become goose bumps just thinking about it.

I left Europe before the year 2000, when I saw what going on in Europe and was lucky that my Texan neighbors accepted me, made me their friend and because of that I became a Texan by heart. Thank you.
Many of my friends they stood back in Europe and are therefore today enslaved. As the glory of socialism, they working 48 hours a week as engineers in different field for food stamps from the government (428.00 Euro a month). The most of them have lost everything that their ancestors and they themselves had ever worked for. At the top the government rented them out to the Industry for 1 one, uno,jedan, einen Euro per month. A traditional slave is more expensive when you count food, housing and clothing for the slave master.

The US is at the threshold like Europe was between the year 2000 and 2002.

The danger is not Obama, the Clintons, Bush or however they named. The real danger comes from daydreamers that think a human being can fly or should miracously being enabled to if someone will train him to do so. The lemming that follow the leaders that hide behind words like liberals/progressive/socialist/humanist/Leninist/Stalinist regardless what happen. That is the real danger.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

PT111Pro said:


> The lemming that follow the leaders that hide behind words like liberals/progressive/socialist/humanist/Leninist/Stalinist regardless what happen. That is the real danger.


The same folks who complain about corporate power embrace big government solutions, as if the humans who choose government to control the people are different. The only difference is that the ones who choose government are less competent - but they still want to control the masses, else they wouldn't work so hard to destroy the middle class...where the true talent lies. Small business prosperity is the better solution, and a government that depresses this is not to be trusted.


----------

